# New IK Product Manager now available



## IKMultimedia (Aug 13, 2020)

Downloading, updating, and managing IK software and plug-ins has never been easier.

Welcome to a new downloading experience! We are proud to present the *IK Product Manager - a free, custom-designed software utility that greatly enhances the user experience in managing their IK products on Mac/PC.* It enables users to authorize, download, install, register and update the current versions of all their IK products from one central location, and includes convenient features for managing larger downloads and installations more easily.

IK’s software team reviewed popular user requests, and then developed an optimized solution offering multiple benefits for a range of user activities. The resulting IK Product Manager gives users greater control over their products via an easy-to-use, tab-based hub.

Click here to learn more about the IK Product Manager and to download it for free!


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 13, 2020)

Now THIS makes me very happy. As much as I love SampleTank instruments, MODO Bass and Miroslav, I have always had a lot of work downloading and unzipping 100s of Gb of data in parts and then reassembling them. I gather this will make the onboarding process a whole lot more frictionless. Thanks IKM! I bet this will make your user base happy.


----------



## YaniDee (Aug 13, 2020)

Good idea, but I'm not sure if I like it..I often find that "new and improved" updates often dumb things down or "nest" info that was previously in plain sight ( or add cutesy obscure icons..not the case here).
My first impressions.. though I own 25 T-Racks-5 plugins (which are shown on my product page and in custom shop) the new manager shows me 12. Also there's no mention of Sampletank3 which I bought about a year ago and some older products..etc. Meanwhile, it shows me items I don't own, so I can" try or buy". I had to go to my product page on the web site to make sure I hadn't lost anything!
More stuff..the manager indicated an update for T-Racks 5, so I pressed update..it downloaded the zip file, and then offered to install..nothing happened..I did a refresh, and it went back to "update". Also, it shows me Lurssen Mastering needing to be installed..it is installed and works fine, but I had to go back to the site again to check if I had the latest version, as there are no versions of the installed products indicated..I'll probably find more "improvements" as I go..
So, as it stands, I'm not very impressed..(yes, I know it's v1.0).


----------



## easyrider (Aug 13, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> Good idea, but I'm not sure if I like it..I often find that "new and wonderful" updates often dumb things down..for example, though I own 25 T-Racks-5 plugins (which are shown on my product page and in custom shop) the new manager shows me 12. Also there's no mention of Sampletank3 which I bought about a year ago and some older products..etc. Meanwhile, it shows me items I don't own, so I can" try or buy". I had to go to my product page on the web site to make sure I hadn't lost anything!
> So, I'm not that impressed..(yes, I know it's v1.0).



*Supported Products*
The IK Product Manager is designed to support all current product versions; therefore, all the legacy products are not supported and will continue to be handled by the previous Authorization Manager.

Download the IK Product Manager.

_*Does not include software requiring the user to select a title of their choice._


----------



## YaniDee (Aug 13, 2020)

easyrider said:


> The IK Product Manager is designed to support all current product versions; therefore, all the legacy products are not supported and will continue to be handled by the previous Authorization Manager.


Well thanks for the info..so now we need 2 product managers? I'll just stick to visiting the site once in a while to check for updates. It doesn't take long for products to go from new to "legacy" these days..


----------



## easyrider (Aug 13, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> Well thanks for the info..so now we need 2 product managers? I'll just stick to visiting the site once in a while to check for updates. It doesn't take long for products to go from new to "legacy" these days..



I honestly don’t understand why other companies don’t look at how Plugin Alliance does it.

The best installer download manger in the business .


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 13, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Downloading, updating, and managing IK software and plug-ins has never been easier.
> 
> Welcome to a new downloading experience! We are proud to present the *IK Product Manager - a free, custom-designed software utility that greatly enhances the user experience in managing their IK products on Mac/PC.* It enables users to authorize, download, install, register and update the current versions of all their IK products from one central location, and includes convenient features for managing larger downloads and installations more easily.
> 
> ...


Does the manager finally allow users to de-authorize a previous machine?


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 13, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Does the manager finally allow users to de-authorize a previous machine?


Yes. You can find full information the IK Product Manager page detailing this feature and many more


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 13, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Now THIS makes me very happy. As much as I love SampleTank instruments, MODO Bass and Miroslav, I have always had a lot of work downloading and unzipping 100s of Gb of data in parts and then reassembling them. I gather this will make the onboarding process a whole lot more frictionless. Thanks IKM! I bet this will make your user base happy.


Yes, we know the SampleTank 4 (especially MAX) installation took a lot of dedication and at least in my case some note-taking to be thorough and precise so this will make that pain a thing of the past.


----------



## nordicguy (Aug 13, 2020)

Is this now possible to download/install only the products we own?
Having all those plugs, talking about the ones we didn’t buy yet, residing on our HDDs is seriously annoying.


----------



## zvenx (Aug 13, 2020)

nordicguy said:


> Is this now possible to download/install only the products we own?
> Having all those plugs, talking about the ones we didn’t buy yet, residing on our HDDs is seriously annoying.



Of course not...... that would make too much sense.
I am convinced the plan is to frustrate one into just buying everything.
UAD seems to have this same policy too...
rsp


----------



## nordicguy (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi zvenx,
Meaning you’ve already gave it a shot?
Reading about it on the site didn’t suffice to get a clear answer.


----------



## zvenx (Aug 13, 2020)

Yep. I saw it, downloaded excitedly and nope..

They also say it on gearslutz. it does nothing to change the installers.

rsp


----------



## nordicguy (Aug 13, 2020)

Thanks for the reply zvenx.

It says “IK’s software team reviewed popular user requests”.
They may have missed something then...


----------



## zvenx (Aug 13, 2020)

lol. I know for sure myself and a few others have been asking for it probably about 8+ years now.
It is intentional.
Part of their business model I am convinced.
rsp


----------



## rrichard63 (Aug 13, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> ... though I own 25 T-Racks-5 plugins (which are shown on my product page and in custom shop) the new manager shows me 12 ...


Please let us know whether (and if so how) this gets resolved. Thanks!


----------



## YaniDee (Aug 13, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> Please let us know whether (and if so how) this gets resolved. Thanks!


Frankly, I'm not taking it too seriously, my products are properly licensed, functional in my DAW and T-Racks, and listed on my product page, and in "my gear" in custom shop. Maybe I missed something in the interface of the new manager, but I looked at it pretty thoroughly..Will let you know if anything changes..I'm sure there will be further updates down the line.


----------



## telecode101 (Aug 13, 2020)

..


----------



## GtrString (Aug 13, 2020)

This is great, downloaded and used already. Saves a ton of time, tanks guys!


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 14, 2020)

GtrString said:


> This is great, downloaded and used already. Saves a ton of time, tanks guys!


You're welcome!

I notice I hadn't posted our video about IK Product Manager, please check this out everybody:


----------



## lp59burst (Aug 16, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> Frankly, I'm not taking it too seriously, my products are properly licensed, functional in my DAW and T-Racks, and listed on my product page, and in "my gear" in custom shop. Maybe I missed something in the interface of the new manager, but I looked at it pretty thoroughly..Will let you know if anything changes..*I'm sure there will be further updates down the line.*


Yah, I'm sure too...


----------



## lp59burst (Aug 16, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> Its a okay tool. But am I the only only shocked (well not that suprized) that it spews ads? Come on IKM!! NI and Arutria both have gone through software center tools like this and neither company made theirs so it keeps spewing ads from their promos. Not cool.


And why are you "_shocked_"... and why, specifically, is it "_not cool_"... 

I've never understood why some folks seem to think that companies don't have the right to advertise.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 16, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Yes. You can find full information the IK Product Manager page detailing this feature and many more


Thanks! I'm going to be replacing a machine soon so this really is a nice touch!


*EDIT: I've had quite the change of heart about this.* Experience after installing this thing linked below.




__





New IK Product Manager now available


No problem! Please note that we have also implemented some changes on the back end to help with reported issues and improve the user experience overall.




vi-control.net


----------



## telecode101 (Aug 16, 2020)

..


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 16, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> But in this case, its advertising their promos and new products in the tool you use to update the onces you own. I don't recall anyone doing that.


The Waves Central installer/updater now does it too. I hope it's not the beginning of a trend. Apps have traditionally been ad-free zones. It's nice to get a break from the constant bombardment we face elsewhere in society.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## lumcas (Aug 17, 2020)

Dear IK, please, would you let me install/update just the plugs I want to have on my system? "It's always been like that" doesn't really cut it anymore. Yes, it’s intentional, but it alienates many users. Deleting gigs of unwanted junk after every update gets tedious and boring very fast. Every other developer gets it, even those with one big installer for all their plugins. Your new free shiny IK Product manager does not enhance user software experience at all. I just wish it would. It is baffling and embarrassing to ask for such a simple and basic functionality over and over again.


----------



## GtrString (Aug 17, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> But in this case, its advertising their promos and new products in the tool you use to update the onces you own. I don't recall anyone doing that. Neither Steinberg nor NI nor Arturia pummel you with ads in their update software tool. The reason for the comment is, IKM already gets a bad rap for their pushy tactics of installing all the products that you don't own.



I concur with this, and also do not enjoy the adware. I like IK plugins and use them all the time, but this shit makes you look amateur in the studio, so Im on the brink of my tolerance limit with this. Wanna be a serious contender to UA? Cut down on the cheap marketing tactics pls.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 17, 2020)

GtrString said:


> I concur with this, and also do not enjoy the adware. I like IK plugins and use them all the time, but this shit makes you look amateur in the studio, so Im on the brink of my tolerance limit with this. Wanna be a serious contender to UA? Cut down on the cheap marketing tactics pls.



UAD are no better...you can’t just install the plugins you own the licence for ...You have to install them all...


----------



## telecode101 (Aug 17, 2020)

..


----------



## easyrider (Aug 17, 2020)

Sign the Petition


IK Multimedia let me choose what T-Racks plugins to install




www.change.org


----------



## SirkusPi (Aug 17, 2020)

IK Multimedia is such a strange, paradoxical company. On the one hand, some of its products (I'm thinking Modo Bass in particular) are truly outstanding. I'm a very happy owner and user of the Axe I/O interface. They sorted me out immediately when I had a problem with another hardware item when they easily could have claimed I was lying (basically, the box was missing a key item). At a minimum, their products are highly competent, and well worth the frequent sale prices.

On the other, they pull crap like requiring full installation of T-Racks, or not letting one turn off Amplitude presets for which one doesn't own the requisite components. Frankly, it's maddening.

At the end of the day, I made my peace with the situation by accepting that if IK didn't engage in such obnoxious marketing tactics (and they definitely _are _obnoxious), they perhaps wouldn't have been able to offer the very fair (indeed, very cheap) sale prices at which I've purchased all of my IK products. That 10-for-1 group buy last year was insane. (I already have Modo Bass and Syntronik, the only instruments included in the current group buy that I'm interested in, or I'd be seriously considering the current promotion as well.)

One takes the good with the bad. To me, dealing with the marketing / installation utter nonsense has been worth it when getting to use excellent software at cheap prices. I don't begrudge anyone who makes a different calculation. Indeed, I understand perfectly. And maybe I've sold my soul by accepting cheap products for infuriating installation and marketing practices. But it is what it is. I can live with it.

It _is_ aggravating, though.


----------



## GtrString (Aug 17, 2020)

I know marketing has its place for sure, but it doesnt have to be in everything. Its like the stupid tactics on social media; we know you have just bought a dishwasher, soo.. would you maybe be interested in a dishwasher?


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 17, 2020)

Thank you for your feedback, like I've said the feedback is relayed to the team.

Outside of this single aspect some feel focused on, this was a clear answer to the SampleTank 4 installation woes and that (and all virtual instruments) have an installation process that has been vastly improved, you can now de-authorize machines (another frequent request), and more. Sorry that the installation of T-RackS plugins instead of one single processor is something some don't like but the feedback on that has and will continue to be relayed. Thank you.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 17, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Sorry that the installation of T-RackS plugins instead of one single processor is something some don't like but the feedback on that has and will continue to be relayed. Thank you.



A unified installer is fine for T-Racks....

Just do what SSL and countless other Developers do...When you run the installer you can choose what to install.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 17, 2020)

Yes, I fully understand the request... Sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## zvenx (Aug 17, 2020)

> Sorry that the installation of T-RackS plugins instead of one single processor is something some don't like but the feedback on that has and will continue to be relayed. Thank you.



Not sure if this is Peter, but someone from ik said almost the exact words to me many many yeas ago, I believe on another forum.
rsp


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 18, 2020)

zvenx said:


> Not sure if this is Peter, but someone from ik said almost the exact words to me many many yeas ago, I believe on another forum.
> rsp


It is. We do relay user requests and use all available data coupled with the complexity of implementation and many other factors to consider and implement features. The team is aware of this request.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 18, 2020)

Also, since this is *VI*-Control I'm hoping some are enjoying the much-improved sound library installations. And if there is an issue, most times it is the one Windows 10 issue for which there is a workaround in our IK Product Manager FAQ and if not, our support team is happy to assist. Personally I'm loving it because I don't have to keep a notebook of all the installers for SampleTank 4 MAX like I did upon release!


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 18, 2020)

Sorry for the double post but we also just updated IK Product Manager: New update available! Start IK Product Manager and you will be alerted about the update which contains a fix for the Windows 10 update/security based issue.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 18, 2020)

Let's not forget the Custom Shop, which I think is yet another set of installers. 

It would be nice to truly have everything all in one place with the ability to download, update, and authorize. Customization could be available within this all in one app in case someone wants to focus on just one task. Furthermore, all these tasks can be set to be fully automatic in the background or not running at all, depending on individual situations.

I just downloaded the update Product Manager and will take it for a spin! Thank you, Peter!


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 19, 2020)

No problem!

Please note that we have also implemented some changes on the back end to help with reported issues and improve the user experience overall.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 27, 2020)

Since the IK Product Manager was released during the VI Group Buy, note that the video explaining how to redeem and install your group buy content has been updated in the news here


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 30, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Downloading, updating, and managing IK software and plug-ins has never been easier.
> 
> Welcome to a new downloading experience! We are proud to present the *IK Product Manager - a free, custom-designed software utility that greatly enhances the user experience in managing their IK products on Mac/PC.* It enables users to authorize, download, install, register and update the current versions of all their IK products from one central location, and includes convenient features for managing larger downloads and installations more easily.
> 
> ...


@IKMultimedia I just started setting up my new machine.


*Syntronik Deluxe does not show up in my account*
*Your product manager is trying to make me PAY to unlock my Syntronik samples even though they're cloned from a previous install, and Syntronik shows the correct sample path in its settings.*

WTH is up with that? And what's up with support now?

There's no link for contact support when I log into my account, only a web of FAQs. Have you guys ditched direct email support because it sure looks like that's the case now.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Aug 31, 2020)

There is a Support link on our site. If you go there, you are presented with top FAQ and you can search FAQ. If you don't find the solution for your problem there (many do) you will see a link to open a ticket at the bottom of your FAQ search results. Click that and you will open a ticket.

As long as your sample path is correct in Syntronik it should see them and you should be able to authorize your libraries/products from with IK Product Manager. Since you seem to be experiencing something other than that normal/typical behavior the FAQ and/or IK Support can definitely assist you as stated above. Thank you.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 17, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> There is a Support link on our site. If you go there, you are presented with top FAQ and you can search FAQ. If you don't find the solution for your problem there (many do) you will see a link to open a ticket at the bottom of your FAQ search results. Click that and you will open a ticket.
> 
> As long as your sample path is correct in Syntronik it should see them and you should be able to authorize your libraries/products from with IK Product Manager. Since you seem to be experiencing something other than that normal/typical behavior the FAQ and/or IK Support can definitely assist you as stated above. Thank you.


Nope that did not work at all. Syntronik had all of the correct paths, I checked several times. I restarted the machine,. I reinstalled for plugin for the heck of it. The ONLY thing that worked was to use the OLD legacy authorizer to re-authorize the library, the 'product manger' would not let me re-authorize the library and continued to badger me to pay to unlock the content even though the content was there and Syntronik could see, and show me greyed out versions of all the content.

And your FAQ is designed in such a way that I simply could not to find any way to contact support. Frankly, it's the same tactic NI uses now. Based on seeing this being the trend every tech company takes lately, (moving human support to FAQ forms and hiding contact details in a such a way that it makes it virtually impossible to find a way to get actual support) IK's have made my mind up for me.

I already know how this scenario plays out based on NI's model. All signs point toward moving in a direction that does not directly support the enduser. I'm not going to contribute to encouraging that kind of development, there are plenty of alternatives available without the fuss.

And I actually thought this would put some of the headaches I've had in the past to bed... Apparently not.


----------



## bill45 (Sep 18, 2020)

Do we still have to pay for the downloads after 180 days?


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 21, 2020)

bill45 said:


> Do we still have to pay for the downloads after 180 days?


It is clearly messaged that you would need to back up your sound library files within 180 days. If you do that, no you do not need a sound reactivation credit. If you do not take a back up and need them again (though you can always move your existing sound library installations anywhere including an external hard drive, etc) then you would need a sound reactivation credit after 180 days.


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 21, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Nope that did not work at all. Syntronik had all of the correct paths, I checked several times. I restarted the machine,. I reinstalled for plugin for the heck of it. The ONLY thing that worked was to use the OLD legacy authorizer to re-authorize the library, the 'product manger' would not let me re-authorize the library and continued to badger me to pay to unlock the content even though the content was there and Syntronik could see, and show me greyed out versions of all the content.
> 
> And your FAQ is designed in such a way that I simply could not to find any way to contact support. Frankly, it's the same tactic NI uses now. Based on seeing this being the trend every tech company takes lately, (moving human support to FAQ forms and hiding contact details in a such a way that it makes it virtually impossible to find a way to get actual support) IK's have made my mind up for me.
> 
> ...


At the top of the link I sent you it states the following and presents the top FAQ and the FAQ search box:


> Before contacting the Support team, please review your product's User Manual or review the FAQs below as there is a chance that your issue has been addressed already and can be quickly resolved.


Once you search to see if your issue isn't covered in one of the FAQ entry (many issues are resolved this way) there is a link to open your ticket. We absolutely support the end user, our tech support team is handling tickets each and every day. I'm sure they can assist you.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 21, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> It is clearly messaged that you would need to back up your sound library files within 180 days. If you do that, no you do not need a sound reactivation credit. If you do not take a back up and need them again (though you can always move your existing sound library installations anywhere including an external hard drive, etc) then you would need a sound reactivation credit after 180 days.


I am downloading all of my stuff with the new Product Manager. Will these downloads be “installable” forever? Is there some document / operating procedure for doing a reinstall of everything on a new computer? Because I am building a new PC right now...


----------



## IKMultimedia (Sep 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I am downloading all of my stuff with the new Product Manager. Will these downloads be “installable” forever? Is there some document / operating procedure for doing a reinstall of everything on a new computer? Because I am building a new PC right now...


Application/plugin installers are always available but you would still need to back up the sound library downloads. You can find where they are stored in IK Product Manager (in case you set up a custom download location) and back up the files there.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 21, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> Application/plugin installers are always available but you would still need to back up the sound library downloads. You can find where they are stored in IK Product Manager (in case you set up a custom download location) and back up the files there.


So... the 350 Gb I’m now downloading (all of ST4MAX, Miroslav and a bunch of soundpacks) which is saved partly as zip files and partly in folders like Samples and Instruments, all needs to be backed up somewhere and if need be I can use the installers to reinstall the instruments on a new PC.

The Product Manager software can be configured so that I can point a newly installed Product Manager (on my new PC) and have it install everything, without it having to download it all again?
In that case: how can I point the software to a disk / folder that already has all the downloaded sound data? (And I guess this also applies to presets for T-RackS and Amplitube, and MODO instruments?)


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 21, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> The Product Manager software can be configured so that I can point a newly installed Product Manager (on my new PC) and have it install everything, without it having to download it all again?
> In that case: how can I point the software to a disk / folder that already has all the downloaded sound data? (And I guess this also applies to presets for T-RackS and Amplitube, and MODO instruments?)


In my opinion, this is a mandatory requirement of any "product manager" application. Some do, some don't. I installed IKM's product manager and looked at it. If it does this, I can't tell how.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 21, 2020)

It's so annoying that when you click on "Manage *My* Products" items I don't own are also displayed.

Why not have a separate option to see all available products? Oh, wait, that already exists in the scrolling ostentatious product banner.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 21, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> In my opinion, this is a mandatory requirement of any "product manager" application. Some do, some don't. I installed IKM's product manager and looked at it. If it does this, I can't tell how.


True. But if it doesn’t I’m at a loss HOW I can even make sure to have a backup


----------



## bill45 (Sep 22, 2020)

IKMultimedia said:


> It is clearly messaged that you would need to back up your sound library files within 180 days. If you do that, no you do not need a sound reactivation credit. If you do not take a back up and need them again (though you can always move your existing sound library installations anywhere including an external hard drive, etc) then you would need a sound reactivation credit after 180 days.


Sorry, I was just wondering if that changed.
Have not been in my user area in a while.


----------



## gamma-ut (Sep 18, 2021)

Is the IK Product Manager meant to authorise ST4 expansions such as the Fractured Piano? It doesn't seem to be doing that. Restoring purchases in Custom Shop doesn't work either.

So am I right in thinking this needs the legacy Authorisation Manager (despite not being a legacy product)? Or is a step that should be working actually failing? Should I do a little raindance first?


----------



## easyrider (Sep 18, 2021)

gamma-ut said:


> Is the IK Product Manager meant to authorise ST4 expansions such as the Fractured Piano? It doesn't seem to be doing that. Restoring purchases in Custom Shop doesn't work either.
> 
> So am I right in thinking this needs the legacy Authorisation Manager (despite not being a legacy product)? Or is a step that should be working actually failing? Should I do a little raindance first?


Mine Authorized in Licence Manager….


----------



## gamma-ut (Sep 18, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Mine Authorized in Licence Manager….


You mean Authorisation Manager or Product Manager? Authorisation Manager is the only one that works for me.

I'm just trying to work out whether it's meant to be like that (for some obscure reason) or that some step in Product Manager is failing.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 18, 2021)

gamma-ut said:


> You mean Authorisation Manager or Product Manager? Authorisation Manager is the only one that works for me.
> 
> I'm just trying to work out whether it's meant to be like that (for some obscure reason) or that some step in Product Manager is failing.


Sorry, Product manager


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 18, 2021)

Product Manager knows about Fractured Piano. It's a very recent library. Is your copy of Product Manager update to date? I don't know this for certain, but it might be one of those "portal" apps that has to be updated every time the developer releases a new product. If that's not the issue, then you need to get IKM's help. I would think they would want to know stuff like this.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 18, 2021)

The authorization is still a totally mess up 


I reinstalled T-Racks S5 with the product manager to get the actual version and, hopefully, all modules, then authorized T-Racks S 5 Max with the authorization manager, then authorized the new groupbuy moduls like comprexxor in the authorization manager, it shows up in the production manager but they still dont show up in T-Racks S5 standalone version where they are needed. I dont need them in the product manager......

This is really an absolute not understandable mess after such a long time, TWO different product/authorisation managers which nobody really understands ans still it is not working at all......

And YES I know about the support ticket but you should not need a support ticket to simply install and license the stuff you bought.


----------



## gamma-ut (Sep 18, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Product Manager knows about Fractured Piano. It's a very recent library. Is your copy of Product Manager update to date? I don't know this for certain, but it might be one of those "portal" apps that has to be updated every time the developer releases a new product. If that's not the issue, then you need to get IKM's help. I would think they would want to know stuff like this.


My copy of Product Manager knows about it (it's 1.0.4, which seems to be the latest version): it cheerfully downloads and installs it. However, despite having "authorise automatically" ticked in preferences, that's the bit it doesn't do. Unticking doesn't give you the option to authorise from the do-other-things menu next to the library either once it's downloaded, whereas the plugins do give you that option IIRC.

It's not a major issue as it's a few extra steps in Authorisation Manager but IK doesn't exactly make it clear what's meant to happen, and whether this is a bug or whether they haven't got around to making Product Manager able to authorise expansions (I had a similar issue with the Satriani expansion for A5).


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 18, 2021)

gamma-ut said:


> My copy of Product Manager knows about it (it's 1.0.4, which seems to be the latest version): it cheerfully downloads and installs it. However, despite having "authorise automatically" ticked in preferences, that's the bit it doesn't do. Unticking doesn't give you the option to authorise from the do-other-things menu next to the library either once it's downloaded, whereas the plugins do give you that option IIRC.
> 
> It's not a major issue as it's a few extra steps in Authorisation Manager but IK doesn't exactly make it clear what's meant to happen, and whether this is a bug or whether they haven't got around to making Product Manager able to authorise expansions (I had a similar issue with the Satriani expansion for A5).


I see. My copy of Product Manager authorized all the expansions, including this one, without any extra steps. If I were IKM (I'm not) I would be very eager to understand what's going on and to figure out how to fix it.


----------



## jules (Sep 18, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> The authorization is still a totally mess up
> 
> 
> I reinstalled T-Racks S5 with the product manager to get the actual version and, hopefully, all modules, then authorized T-Racks S 5 Max with the authorization manager, then authorized the new groupbuy moduls like comprexxor in the authorization manager, it shows up in the production manager but they still dont show up in T-Racks S5 standalone version where they are needed. I dont need them in the product manager......
> ...


A thing one need to know, when dealing with ik products add-ons (it took me ages to figure) : you need to start the ik product manager, then un-authorize the mother product (let's say t-racks 5), then re-authorize and it will authorize ALL the products you own. Trying to authorize them one by one (let's say t-racks 5 + comprexxor) is not the way to go. Let's say you have t-racks 5 installed and authorized. If you buy a new product, you register your new product (let's say comprexxor) in the ik product manager, then you un-authorize T-racks 5 and then authorize t-racks 5 again, et voila.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 18, 2021)

Jules, that does the trick , thanks a lot, this was really going to drive me crazy.


----------



## jules (Sep 18, 2021)

KarlHeinz said:


> Jules, that does the trick , thanks a lot, this was really going to drive me crazy.


Glad it helped !


----------

